# Beef Tenderloin



## Tschw136 (Dec 23, 2017)

I need help with smoking beef tenderloin. I have 2-4lbs tenderloins and can't not find temp or duration of cooking in a electric smoker. Making them for Christmas


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 23, 2017)

If your looking for med/rare then you would cook them to an internal temp of about 130, then with a 15 minute rest on the counter, the carryover cooking will bring them up to about 135 which is med/rare. At 225, they will probably take a couple of hours, depending on how thick they are.
I did a search & here are a bunch of threads on smoking a beef tenderloin.
http://smokingmeatforums.com/search/240371/?q=beef+tenderloin&o=relevance
Al


----------

